# Does Gcrm do beta results??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

I just got a BFP after my fet in reprofit cz 

They successfully give us our baby daughter after 5 failed attempts in Ireland!

I have attended Gcrm for my scratches and liking scans and was just wondering did anyone know if they do beta blood results please


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Aww congrats icsi. Delighted for you. GCRM insist on beta for all their clients so I'm sure a blood test could be arranged. I got my GP to do mine, given my situation she was happy to do them for me. Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

congrats icsi bitsy, yes GCRM do beta tests as do origin xo


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Aww thanks so much for this  

Patbaz can I ask do you know how much they charge, I'll ring them this morning!! 

Maybe my gp would do them but then I think there is a 2 week wait on results xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

ICSI I'm sorry Hun I've no idea how much they charge. My go had my results in 48hrs!!


----------



## Twinkle toes 75 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi icsi yeah gcrm do beta results and if I remember correctly it's about £50, you get them done in the morning and they'll have the results by late afternoon. Congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks folks,

I actually went to origin this morning for betas as Gcrm won't do them until my test date next Wednesday,

I had to go and get them done before then as I have had a really bad stomach viral and my pregnancy lines have been fluctuating on my tests so as you can imagine I have been up the high doe... 

Anyway, get results after lunch so here's hoping 🙏🙏 

Thanks so much to all off you for replying and best of luck xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Oh good luck huni let me know how it goes xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Heya patbaz

Got my beta of 23.9 which seems low but is infact a great number for a 6 day past 6 day frozen embie  

So I'm delighted now to say the least!! 

How are you feeling?? Has it sank in yet?? Xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Great your happy with the result. The beta just eases your mind doesn't it. I don't feel like it has sunk in  yet. I'm too scared to accept it yet. I feel a bit like I'm living in a dream world!  Roll on next Wednesday when I have my scan. Are you getting a second beta done??


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats ICSI bitsy hope those numbers keep on climbing for you, best of luck xo


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Amber ruby 😘 

Yes I'm back for bloods Monday morning because no where will do them on Saturday, I was worried the result was a little low but I poas at lunchtime on a cheapy cheap stick and it came up straight away and really strong so I'm delighted!! My little munchkin must want to stick around  

Best of luck with the scan it's the best feeling ever, how far along will you be on scan day?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I will be 7+1. Last time I had scan I was told something was wrong and when I went back for second scan no heartbeat. So needless to say I'm very anxious. Good luck with Monday's bloods x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Icsi just jumping on to wish you luck for tomorrow's blood test xx


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Icsi glad I found this thread. Been looking for somewhere to get hcg blood test for clinic abroad. Congratulations you and hope everything goes well x


----------

